# The Bread of Liberal Theology



## The Author of my Faith (Jan 2, 2010)

I was given a few books to read in my Seminary. Not for the purpose of critiquing the work and identifying the error but given as sound solid theology.

I wrote my concerns to the school and I was basically called a "card carrying evangelical".

Am I making too much of these issues? Or is this something to be concerned about.


BOOK 1	Exilic Preaching	Clarke, Erskin. ed. Exilic Preaching (The Below Authors each wrote a section in this book.).
Erskin Clarke -Professor of American Religioius History at Columbia Theological Seminary in GA.
His Theology is liberal and social. Columbia is an apostate institution that promotes and supports Gay Lesbian Bisexual and Transgender Lifestyles.

Walter Brueggemann - Was professor of OT at Columbia Theological Seminary
supports gay marriage and denies the authority of scripture.
"It is for this reason that Brueggemann argues that homosexuals should be granted equal rights and privileges in both civil society (i.e. marriage) and the church (i.e. ordination). Those who oppose the granting of such rights have divorced themselves from the justice tradition and are more concerned with issues of purity ï¿½ cleanness and uncleanness. Brueggemann suspects that ï¿½moral argumentsï¿½ raised against the granting of such rights are actually propelled by a sense of shame and defilement, having little to do with justice."

Stanley Hauerwas
Page 62 seems to suggest that homosexuality is not really that odd.
The Class of 1992: Duke Divinity School
Blevins' colleague at Duke, Richard Bardusch, turned out to be gay as well. Both men found the courage to challenge their faculty's open expressions of homophobia, and together with two fellow students founded a G/L student union. While they met with opposition along the way, they secured faculty backing from none other than the renown ethicist, Stanley Hauerwas, along with a lesbian member of the junior faculty. A brutal, and largely nameless, backlash ensued. Seems to support homosexuality. International Gay & Lesbian Review: Congregations in Conflict: The Battle Over Homosexuality

Barbra Brown Taylor
Page 62 regarding Homosexuality; footnote suggesting Homosexuality is not odd and that
Denies Truth July 7, 2006 ~ Barbara Brown Taylor | Religion & Ethics NewsWeekly (She states she is a follower of the Christ Path not a follower of Christ)?? 

"She drifts by churches some Sundays and speaks on the national Episcopal circuit. But it's hard to find a church home when she sees some lose sight of "the whole purpose of the Bible ... to convince people to set the written word down in order to become living words in the world for God's sake."" USATODAY.com - Ex-priest rethinks Bible's authority

"Jesus knew the Hebrew Scriptures, and he departed from them. He was not faithful to the Scripture of that time, and today the Bible teaches me the book is not the final authority. ... The spirit is moving; Scripture is not the only measure."As a priest, she never blessed same-sex unions, since her bishop opposed this. But Taylor believes the clergy should talk about "the virtues of righteous sexual relationships of any kind and bless them."God is found wherever people are "non-abusive, mutually self-giving, honest and monogamous."Taylor remains a vocal Episcopalian, staying in the fold because, "If you leave, no one has to deal with you anymore." USATODAY.com - Ex-priest rethinks Bible's authority. Does anyone have a problem with this statement that Jesus departed from the obedience to the hebrew scriptures? He came to fulfill them not to abolish them. 


Will Willimon
Page 108 Makes comment that one of the issues he had with the Koran is that it was anti homosexual. So I guess he is suggesting the bible is not?
seems to adhere to Universal Salvation (All will be saved).

BOOK 2	The Heart of Black Preaching	LaRue, Cleophus J. The Heart of Black Preaching
Professor at Princeton Theological Seminary which is an apostate seminary that supports Gay Lesbian Bisexual and Transgender lifestyels. Westminster Theological Seminary was started by a group of former Princeton Staff who saw the tides turning and the liberal theology that was creeping in to this institution. The book contains sermons by Jeremiah Wright, need I say more. The book is endorsed by liberal pastors from Riverside Church in Manhattan who also promotes Gay Lesbian Bisexual and Transgender Lifestyles as a permissable alternative to the traditional and BIBLICAL view of one man and one woman. Does this trouble anyone??


----------



## tlharvey7 (Jan 2, 2010)

you must be have been horrified to get that list....


----------



## Wayne (Jan 2, 2010)

> I was basically called a "card carrying evangelical".



I would tell them that you hadn't received the card yet, but that you would be proud to carry it. Will it be laminated? 

Seriously, which school is this that you are attending, and why this school? It is clearly not preparing you to truly minister to the Lord's people. At the very least, in this day and age of distance education, there are good, solid schools where you could be enrolled and given a good education in Reformed theology and ministry.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 2, 2010)

Steve, I strongly urge you to find another school for your ministerial education. _Do not_ fall prey to the notion that you can be "salt and light" and "fight for truth" while finishing your education. There are appropriate places to stick it out and fight, but seminary is not one of them. Seminary should kindle the fire of evangelical fervor for Christ, not attempt to snuff it out. I know this from personal experience and I'd be glad to talk with you more over PM if you like. I'm sure any of the other men on this board who went through a mainline seminary will give you similar counsel (talk to Backwoods Presbyterian & DMcFadden).


----------



## Andres (Jan 2, 2010)

The Author of my Faith said:


> Am I making too much of these issues? Or is this something to be concerned about.


 
With all due respect brother, you are not making enough of the issue. I agree with the previous posters in that it is time to find a new seminary. Which school are you presently attending that offered up these sad books?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2010)

Dearly Bought said:


> Steve, I strongly urge you to find another school for your ministerial education. _Do not_ fall prey to the notion that you can be "salt and light" and "fight for truth" while finishing your education. There are appropriate places to stick it out and fight, but seminary is not one of them. Seminary should kindle the fire of evangelical fervor for Christ, not attempt to snuff it out. I know this from personal experience and I'd be glad to talk with you more over PM if you like. I'm sure any of the other men on this board who went through a mainline seminary will give you similar counsel (talk to Backwoods Presbyterian & DMcFadden).


 


My education was irreparably harmed by my arrogant refusal not to leave the seminary I was attending thinking that I could take some classes at RPTS (which is a fabulous seminary) in which to "round out" the neo-orthodox/liberal education I was getting at PTS.


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Jan 2, 2010)

Gentlemen. Thank you for your replies. I am no longer at that Seminary.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve:

Thank you for that background. I know many will be praying for you.

At one point you reference Westminster Theological Seminary, but to me at least it was clear that Westminster is NOT the seminary you have been attending.
Would you please confirm that, so that others aren't misled as they read the above correspondence?


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Jan 3, 2010)

No Westminster Theological Seminary is not the one I am referring to.


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.ligonier.org/learn/serie...-century-theological-liberalism/?format=video

I just watched this video and purchased the book by J. Machen on Liberalism and Christianity. I guess I am not that crazy afterall.


----------

